# Dodge NITRO 4x4



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Has anyone driven one? Has anyone driven one on the beach?

Is it like the Toyota Highlander, 4x4 on a car frame? 

Your thoughts appreciated...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I Havent driven one, I have seen several on the beach before though. I did pull one out last fall, but it was more of the drivers fault than the Vehicle. They have a low ground clearance so you need to be careful where you drive and park, he parked with his front tires in one rut and his back in another, it bottomed out.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Tac. Yeah, I was noticing the ground clearance on them. Higher than a normal car but lower than say a Ram or Dakota. Their body style reminds me of the old woody body but without the wood sides.

Just curious on their performance on the sand, other than stupidity...lol


----------

